# New to Hawaii....need opinions!!!



## iluvmexico (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi. I am a Canadian looking to travel to one of the Hawaiian islands in February or Apr 2012 (so about a year & a 1/2 from now). For Hot desintations we have only been to Mexico, both Cancun/Mayan Riviera and Puerto Vallarta, and the Dominican Republic. My hubby always said he would never go to Hawaii since it is too expensive. I bought our 1st timeshare just this past September  & I think I may have got him interested in Hawaii. I have done a bit of research & I think it wont be too bad for pricing. I need your help though!!...He loves to scuba dive, and we both love to go & exploreby car and not be close to a zillion people, either. Mind you I love to find some shopping to get my retail therapy fix.  I don't think Honolulu is for us, though...too big. Maui sounds really nice, but I don't know about the other islands. A co-worker said she snorkelled right off the resort in Maui & said it was awesome. Also, if you could advise about t/s resorts that are nice, too, that would be a bonus. We want to go with his brother & his wife, too. There would be 4 of us. Any advice, recommends at all, I would be so thrilled!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2010)

Be sure you check on the TUG reviews for Hawaii.  Hawaii is a tough trade, so you want to request a wide variety of resorts, and islands, because you don't have a strong trader.  Then resort ratings can help you make a list of resorts to request once you have settled on your island(s).

Feb. - April will not really be hot - it's the rainy season.  It's also a popular time to go for snow birds like yourself, so there is a lot of demand then.  You will find that it is easier to get an exchange in the fall.

I always recommend Maui for a first trip - it has a nice variety of activities, but it's also the hardest island to exchange into.  Once you select your island, there are some travel books we can recommend, too. 

Here is a thumb nail summary-

Oahu - Oahu is the most populated island. More people live on Oahu than all the other islands put together. Honolulu is a large, bustling city and that is where almost all of the timeshares are. There is lots to see and do there, but it's our least favorite island, because of the urban environment in Honolulu. Yes, you can get out of Honolulu for great day trips, but we don't like to stay in a city in Hawaii.

Maui - Maui does not have any cities as large as Honolulu, although it does have a good size city where the airport is - Kahului. Maui has Wal Mart, Costco, etc., but the resort areas are outside the cities and much more of a "resort" environment - rather than urban. Most of the timeshares are in the Ka'anapali Beach/Lahaina Area. As a bonus - you can visit the nearby islands of Molokai and Lahaina from Maui.

The Big Island of Hawaii - Hawaii is larger than all the other islands put together. It requires a LOT of driving to do it justice. It has the active volcano and volcano park. I like the Big Island, but it's not my favorite because a lot of the coastline is black lava rock - not sand. There are very few resorts on an actual beach.

Kauai - Kaui is our favorite island. It is less populated, and more laid-back, but it still has major grocery stores and discount stores.

There are 3 main resort areas -
Poipu - dry and sunny with great beaches - my first choice in the winter/rainy season.
Kapa'a - centrally located and nice for exploring the island. Close to the airport and major shopping.
Princeville - Green and lush, but gets a lot of rain in the winter. Far from major shopping.

Be aware that Nov. - March is the rainy season in Hawaii. It's only 7 degrees cooler on Avg., but gets a lot more rain. You may want to stay in a drier area of which ever island you choose to increase your chance of having sunshine.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Each their own*

It seems that everyone has a favorite.  Ours is Maui because we feel it has everything there and is large enough for day trips and kid friendly.  With any of the islands after you have your place to stay and a rental car everything else can be worked out for as cheap or expensive as you want to go.  You can eat at expensive places or find reasonable priced.  Activities also depend on you.  We like to snorkel but never go off a boat because we aren't willing to pay what they want.
Bart


----------



## Stefa (Nov 3, 2010)

Agree with the above that everyone has their favorite.  I would do as much reading as you can before making a decision.  

We are going to Kauai in January for a relaxing vacation with the kids.  We chose Kauai for the scenery and relative quiet.  We will stay at a beachfront resort so we can either explore the island or just hang out at the beach depending on how we feel.

We like the Big Island for more active vacations.  Although a lot of driving is required, there isn't much traffic outside of Kona and we enjoy the drives around the island.  I'm not a big shopper, but I like strolling around downtown Kailua-Kona and looking in the various shops.  Denise is correct, however, about the lack of beaches and beachfront resorts.  There are no beachfront timeshares.  Also, the best beaches are on the northwest side of the island away from most of the activities.


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Denise. You said I don't have a strong trader? What makes a strong trader? 
Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Hi Denise. You said I don't have a strong trader? What makes a strong trader?
> Thanks.



We have talked about this extensively in your other thread:  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131123

A strong trader is usually at a popular resort, during high season (the season with the most demand for trades/travel.)

You own an off-season week, which means that there isn't much demand for it.  The high season at your resort is summer.  You own a winter week, which is a less popular time to visit the resort, so that makes it a weaker trader.

On the other hand, there is huge demand for Hawaii.  So you are trying to trade up - which means you will have to be very flexible about when you go and what resorts you accept.  Sept. - early Dec. (with the exception of Thanksgiving) is off-season in Hawaii, and will be an easier time for you to get a trade.

In car terms, you own a perfectly nice Chevy, and you want to trade it for a week in a Mercedes.   It's doable, but you will have to be flexible about when you go, and the quality of resort you trade into.  You will have to be willing to trade into a Chevy, or maybe even a Pinto.


----------



## daisy23 (Nov 6, 2010)

We like Oahu -  I agree with Denise's remarks about Honolulu being bustling, but for some trips we don't mind that.  We like the Hilton Hawaiian Village timeshares, old and new buildings, right in Honolulu, on the beach.   We enjoy seeing Hawaiian music performers and you can get a good selection around town at various restaurants, malls, etc.  Love esp. nightly shows at the Marriott hotel, and at Chai's Restaurant.

Our favorite timeshare on Oahu is the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club -- a good 20 miles west from Honolulu, out in a quieter resort area on the leeward, less rainy side. This is one of Marriott's most beautiful properties.   It's a beautiful area with man made lagoons, and the new Disney timeshare nearby, opening next year.  The nearby town, a 5 min. drive on the freeway (Kapolei)  now has Costco, Target, and more.  

After that, next fave is Kauai.    Different strokes......Read up and ask around.  You may just need to try one to get the feel - love Hawaii!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2010)

daisey23 - those are very nice resorts, but not ones you can get with a weak trader during high season.  The OP needs to focus on the mid-range to lower end resorts.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd try and get Feb since you will see lotsa Humpback Whales during that time period.  Fewer in April.

You'll probably see lotsa Canadians too.  Some lucky ones spend 3 months on the Isles.

Try to spend at least 10 days--a week just isn't enough.


Sterling


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree Sterling, no amount of time (but esp. a week) is ever enough.  My first trip in 2004 I was lucky enough to get 2 consecutive weeks on Big I.  I could only go in a 3 week period in July because the ex was told he could only take 2 consecutive weeks off if one was during his plant's shutdown period.   Got Paniolo Greens and the Bay Club. I have to say RCI came through for me there (back when it was all phone calls).  Needless to say after 2 weeks in Hawaii, I didn't ever want to 1 leave 2 go back to work!  

I have since fallen in love with Kauai and choose to go there for a week with timeshare, and spend a long weekend on Oahu at the Park Shore (as close to OUT of Waikiki as I could get, still being in walking distance of everything Waikiki).  I fly into the islands on a Thurs and out on a Sun. when possible to save on airfare.

Barely back 2 weeks from this last trip, I am already planning the next one for next year.  I may get 2 next year  , but the second one will be without TS most likely because it will be to meet up with friends on Oahu while hubby spends time in CA with his family.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 7, 2010)

Anywhere in Hawaii is great!

Have a great vacation!


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 7, 2010)

*Maui advice please*

Hi. We have never been to Hawaii, period! With us being new ts owners & the possibilities, maybe to get a ts there, that would be great. We don't want to buy one there, just trade through II. Which areas are the best to stay in if you want a location to snorkel & my hubby scuba dives, so a location easily accessible to great dive locations. We want a nice ts, doesn't have to be the top end, but in a nice location, with upgraded furnishings (not the 1980 stuff - sorry I am not a huge fan) & beachfront location (preferably). Am I asking a lot? Any recommendations?? Any tips, opinions would be so great.
Thanks, Karen.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 7, 2010)

I own Sands of Kahana in Maui.  It is right on the coastline.  The beach isnt ever crowded but its not a great beach but it has a wonderful view.  It has 80's decor.  Very clean and big units.  I bought the 2 bedroom unit for $5K (which you could buy cheaper)  but mfs are outrageous.  

You would be very hard pressed with a medium trader to get *everything you want.*  If you were to buy it would cost you probably more than you want to pay.  

The economy being such, now is an excellent time to rent.  If you are able to trade into a unit - there is no low time in Hawaii.  September and October are probably the less crowded.  That would give you a taste of what Hawaii is about.  It will give you a chance to check out which area on any island you would want to buy.  Each island has a dry and wet side.  

I love beaches, all kinds.  I love the mountains just like you.   Sometimes you have to decide if you want the mountains or the beach.  NOT IN HAWAII Each island has so much to offer that you wont be able to see it all in a week.  Dont limit yourself to the beaches.  Waimea Canyon, Hana and the volcanos are something to see. 

I love Kauai and my most favorite beach is Ke'e and the Hanalei Bay area. You look out into the beautiful ocean all kinds of colors then you turn around and there are lush mountains you can hike without leaving the parking lot.  Not one timeshare is on that beach but lots of timeshares within 20 minutes in Princeville that are very reasonable.  

I love the Big Island and my favorite beach is Hapuna Beach but thats a state park.  If you ever got tired of Hapuna Beach you can go to a Black Sands Beach or a Green sands beach. 

You wont be spending all your time in the condo so dont let that be a limitation.  Kind of like not wanting to go to Banff Gate because the cabins are rustic.  Check out the review section before deciding anything.


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 7, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Wow, thanks (talkamotta) for that information. That really helped me! YOu are right, who cares about the 80s decor, it is just a place to sleep! I love beaches, but we absolutely love to explore, especially interesting things we don't have here in Sask. Canada, like Volcanoes, & unusual Mtns & the general countryside. We may not get a trade, and that is no big deal. I have found many good Getaways, on II in February in Hawaii and Kuaii (sp?). What areas are drier areas on Maui? and Kuaii? 
I am so excited about the possiblitiy of planning a trip to Hawaii (in 2012)!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2010)

99% of the timeshares on Maui are located in the drier areas:






On Kauai, Poipu is the driest area and Princeville is the wettest area, where you will find timeshares.


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 7, 2010)

*Wow...*

Thanks for the great information, Denise!!! That is awesome... the maps you provided, give such great detail of the rainfall areas. Impressive. You guys are amazing, full of valuable information. TUG is worth every penny for the membership benefits!!


----------



## Conan (Nov 7, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Hi. We have never been to Hawaii, period! With us being new ts owners & the possibilities, maybe to get a ts there, that would be great. We don't want to buy one there, just trade through II. Which areas are the best to stay in if you want a location to snorkel & my hubby scuba dives, so a location easily accessible to great dive locations. We want a nice ts, doesn't have to be the top end, but in a nice location, with upgraded furnishings (not the 1980 stuff - sorry I am not a huge fan) & beachfront location (preferably). Am I asking a lot? Any recommendations?? Any tips, opinions would be so great.
> Thanks, Karen.



We've just finished the cycle--Big Island in 2006, Kauai in 2008 and Maui in 2010.  I had low expectations for Maui, thinking it might be too much like California, but I have to say I was wrong.

Each Island is great in its own way:  The Big Island for Aloha Spirit and Volcanoes, and some classic snorkel spots.  Kauai for raw beauty and surfer culture.  But the access to beaches and snorkel opportunities (and I would say the same for diving although we're only snorkelers) was best on Maui.

Maui is kind of dumbbell-shaped, the top being West Maui and the bottom being South Maui.  It's about a 45-minute drive from one to the other; we stayed one week at the bottom and one week at the top.  We preferred the bottom - - a great choice of beaches, most with convenient parking, and lots of tropical fish.

I suggest you check with http://www.daelive.com/ and see if they'll accept the timeshare you own as an exchange into the property they mostly represent, Maui Lea http://www.mauilea.com/ [in South Kihei on Denise's map].  It's not very luxurious, more like a low-rise condo development and a smallish swimming pool, but the location in South Maui is really terrific for access to do-it-yourself beach and snorkeling, and it's right next to the boat slip where many excursions to Molokini and other snorkel/dive spots depart.


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Conan. That is really great information. I appreciate the knowledge you have of the various Hawaiian Islands. This really helps me in more ways than you know! My hubby was never interested in Hawaii. We are Cdns. & options for us to leave our cold climate in Jan, Feb and March is economically cheapest to go with a Charter destination. Every year travel companies put together pkgs. to locations in Mexico, D.R., Cuba and Jamaica. The prices are great, including food, drinks, accom. and flight with transfers, it didn't make sense for my husband, especially, to consider Hawaii. But, everytime I saw a screensaver that was this gorgeous tropical scene, I had to ask where that photo was of......99% of the time.....HAWAII. We purchased our 1st ts in just this past August. It has changed the way we think about travel. It made my husband change his mind about Hawaii as a destination for us (thank the good Lord)!
This is why I totally appreciate any help, advice.....anything to help with my planning! I am so "green" when it comes to Hawaii. I want my hubby to have the time of his life there. With his stressful job, the scuba diving, which he came to learn from our trips to the mayan riviera, south of Cancun, has given him so much joy. I would like to find a place that would offer some decent scuba trips. He enjoys snorkelling, too, that is initially how he became a scuba diver. 
I am rambling, but, I am so happy for all the support!!!!
Thanks again


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2010)

Once you decide between Kauai and Maui, I'd order one of these travel guides ASAP:

The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook
or
Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - discounted on the author's website

Kauai and Maui both have great snorkeling and diving.  If it were me, I'd request both islands and take which ever exchange comes first.  You can't go wrong with either island, and it will increase your chances.  And I promise you, this won't be your last trip to Hawaii.  Now that you are a TS owner, you will want to return, so which ever island you don't visit this trip - you can do next time.

I am going to send you links to a couple of trip reports with pictures.


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Denise. I will order these books right away. I love to do as much planning with the right tools.  Thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, I second Denise in that after you've gone once, you'll be planning your next trip! We have yet to get to Maui - though we're hoping to trade in next summer. Love, love, love Kauai! and liked the Big Island as well for it's variety and snorkeling! But, we're looking forward to Kauai again - it is still our favorite island


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 8, 2010)

As already noted, each island has different flavor and things to see & do.  We went to Maui for our first time a few years ago and liked it so much we ended up purchasing a week at Gardens of West Maui on the resale market shortly there after.  It's an every other year usage which holds the costs down and serves as our first week of two when we head to hawaii.

We've been to Maui, Oahu, Kauai, & the Big Island.  I'm a very experienced scuba diver and surfer and will say many of the dive sites in Hawaii are bit spartten in what they have to see.   In part it's due to the impact of the operators taking people to the same places all the time.  That said, it's one of the few places I can dive with large turtles and this last March got to listen to migrating whale songs very clearly while underwater.   As the scuba boats can be expensive I usually do two days of scuba while visiting & fill in the rest with local snorkling, often nearby the resort we're staying at.   A VALUABLE resource are FRANCO MAPS  http://www.frankosmaps.com/, which provides quite a bit of detail and suggestions as to where to dive.   They are relatively cheap and printed on water proof paper so they are durable and offer you quite a few options for your trip there.

Being from LA, we didn't like Oahu as much as the other islands which provide a more smaller town experience.   Still, Pearl Harbor & Waikiki are worth experiencing at least once and the polynesian cultural center (www.polynesia.com) is also a nice place to experience.  Still Kauai and Maui remain favorite destinations right now.


----------



## eakhat (Nov 8, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Once you decide between Kauai and Maui, I'd order one of these travel guides ASAP:
> 
> The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook
> or
> ...




Thanks for a new book suggestion.  I love the "Ultimate ..." books, but I hadn't heard of the other.  I ordered it for our upcoming trip to Hawaii and look forward to getting it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mkahanek (Nov 8, 2010)

*I wonder*

Would it be THAT tough to get an efficiency at Ko Olina?  Seems like there are always plenty of them listed in II..


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2010)

mkahanek said:


> Would it be THAT tough to get an efficiency at Ko Olina?  Seems like there are always plenty of them listed in II..



It depends on your trading power.  If your deposit doesn't have the trading power for a Marriott in Hawaii, it doesn't matter how many are available.


----------



## pefs65 (Nov 8, 2010)

great maps of the rainfall on the islands:whoopie: 

thanks denise


----------



## Stefa (Nov 8, 2010)

mkahanek said:


> Would it be THAT tough to get an efficiency at Ko Olina?  Seems like there are always plenty of them listed in II..



I've seen a fair number of them too, but I don't know how many are available to non-Marriott owners.  Marriott weeks usually have a 21-day period when they can only be claimed by other Marriott weeks.  I would think someone who was willing to trade down in size might have a chance, but, as Denise points out, II has a quality filter that blocks lower-quality resorts from trading into top-quality resorts.


----------



## Conan (Nov 8, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> we didn't like Oahu as much as the other islands which provide a more smaller town experience. Still, Pearl Harbor & Waikiki are worth experiencing at least once.


 
Our first trip was on American via Dallas/Ft.Worth, non-stop from there to Oahu.  We booked one-night's hotel in Waikiki and the next morning, before flying a late-afternoon short hop to the Big Island, we had time to see Pearl Harbor and snorkel Hanauma Bay.

Hanauma Bay is missable, but Pearl Harbor is absolutely a must-see.  The US National Park Service does a wonderful job maintaining the site and keeping the memory of that day alive.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 8, 2010)

Conan said:


> Our first trip was on American via Dallas/Ft.Worth, non-stop from there to Oahu.  We booked one-night's hotel in Waikiki and the next morning, before flying a late-afternoon short hop to the Big Island, we had time to see Pearl Harbor and snorkel Hanauma Bay.
> 
> Hanauma Bay is missable, but Pearl Harbor is absolutely a must-see.  The US National Park Service does a wonderful job maintaining the site and keeping the memory of that day alive.



It's one of the curses of Hawaii, that the heavily dived places don't have much left to see underwater.  Sort of like going to a big grassy park where too many people have walked on the grass.   Still I thought the scenery above Hanauma Bay was extremely pretty.  I ended up diving about 10 minutes further down the road from Hanauma near a research pier and had a fine time with no entry charges (Hanauma charge$).  Even got to see a couple of white tipped sharks which is nice to see!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 11, 2010)

My favorite is the Big Island, Waikoloa which has Paniolo Greens, but it is real windy there. You are in open country with mountains, (very dry though) and about 10 minutes from the best beaches, Hapuna only being one on that part of the Kohola Coast. Excellent snorkeling and some very close to shore at Wailea Beach (I could have that wrong). It is "69" beach by the 70 mile marker.
Liz


----------

